

Dear design agency that is stuck in the 90s - joshmlewis
http://joshmlewis.com/?p=342

======
rglover
I see where your heads at, but this isn't the most professional approach to
inspiring your local community to do better. If anything, it'd be smart to get
a job at one of the shops and try to influence their work. This is a bit
bullish and will definitely be brushed off. Also, if you're going to attack,
make sure your own skills are up to par (e.g. typography).

